# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  TecO, robot developed to help children with autism, Monterrey Institute of Technology and Higher Education, Monterrey, Mexico

## Airicist

Monterrey Institute of Technology and Higher Education on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Humanoid robot works in therapy for children with autism"

March 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 23, 2015

----------

